# Twin Flex before and after



## rlhender (Jun 16, 2014)

*Twin Flex before and after SOLD*

Did the OA soak and greased it up. took it out for a cruise around the subdivision and it rides great. Looks like a repair has been done to the seat tube where it meets the BB. I will be listing it on Ebay in the next day or two so keep an eye out if interested.. Sold to Cabe member

Rick


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow! That paint came through like that after soaking it in oa?


----------



## rlhender (Jun 16, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Wow! That paint came through like that after soaking it in oa?




YEP, 24 hr soak

Rick


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Wow! That paint came through like that after soaking it in oa?




 That stuff is amazing!
Kind of scary to dunk something with decent paint into, but when you've got nothing to lose, the results are fantastic!

It's amazing how that frame showed almost no signs of color before the soak, but after the bath showed almost no signs of rust with fabulous color.
Incredible!


----------



## JKT (Jun 16, 2014)

what was the mix you used how much OA to how much water ?? thanks, John


----------



## rlhender (Jun 16, 2014)

JKT said:


> what was the mix you used how much OA to how much water ?? thanks, John




2 table spoons per gallon of water is what I use


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 16, 2014)

I thought oa ate through paint? Obviously not...


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2014)

Another home run Rick!


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 17, 2014)

whats OA again?


----------



## jkent (Jun 17, 2014)

OA= Oxalic Acid


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2014)

amazing results.....


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 19, 2014)

Updated look with slightly modified tank:


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 21, 2014)

It is almost put together. The fenders need to be resurfaced and primed. The chainguard will be here hopefully on Monday. The wheels look like a Wednesday delivery.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Did you find a Firestone guard? V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 21, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Did you find a Firestone guard? V/r Shawn




Yes, it will be here Wednesday hopefully.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 22, 2014)

Installed fenders on it today with a couple of other goodies


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 23, 2014)

Very cool bike! Getting to resto it deserves


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Nice, Nice!!! BUT!!!*

Don't Spend Too Much, You Will Mess Up the Great Deal $$$ You Got!!!!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

Euphman06 said:


> Very cool bike! Getting to resto it deserves




I don't think I'd call that a resto...


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 23, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> I don't think I'd call that a resto...





Just in terms of it being back to riding again... I guess resto was a bad choice of words


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Hold On!!!!!!*



37fleetwood said:


> I don't think I'd call that a resto...




*Where is Your Masters' in Restoration Science ????
*

Anything You Bring Back to Life From Crap, is a Resto!!!!!  Even More if You Choose Correct Time Period Parts!!!!
No Repops or Cheap After Market Parts!!!!

Good Job Brooo!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Not trying to get picky here but...*

res·to·ra·tion
ˌrestəˈrāSHən/Submit
noun
noun: restoration
1.
the action of returning something to a former owner, place, or condition.
"the restoration of Andrew's sight"
synonyms:	repair, repairing, fixing, mending, refurbishment, reconditioning, rehabilitation, rebuilding, reconstruction, overhaul, redevelopment, renovation; More
the process of repairing or renovating a building, work of art, vehicle, etc., so as to restore it to its original condition.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 23, 2014)

*So!!!!!*

"so as to restore it to its *original condition*"

I'm No Expert or Have a Masters, BUT:

I would Interpret that as "Like New"!!!!!

There Could Be Levels of Restorations Too!!!!

Fully Original, Custom, Partial or Not 100% Original, Etc.
ie...That Full Restoration of the Funky Color Blue Bird a Few Months Back!!!!! 

*It Still a Restoration!!!!!!! *


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> *Where is Your Masters' in Restoration Science ????
> *
> 
> Anything You Bring Back to Life From Crap, is a Resto!!!!!  Even More if You Choose Correct Time Period Parts!!!!
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




Wow know wonder you know so much!  Did you have a minor in agnostic studies?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow know wonder you know so much!  Did you have a minor in agnostic studies?




I minored in Douche-bag-ology. as you can imagine I failed it miserably. I'm just no good at dealing with them.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> I minored in Douche-bag-ology. as you can imagine I failed it miserably. I'm just no good at dealing with them.




Its too bad you didn't do well in Douche bag ology, That's a growing field right now.  Just on this site alone I have seen a major uptick in the number of Douche bags that need to be dealt with.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

well, at least now we know where the tank and fenders came from...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?59728-Misc-parts-for-sale


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 23, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> well, at least now we know where the tank and fenders came from...
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?59728-Misc-parts-for-sale




So! I used parts from another bike to mock up the bike. It could be weeks, months or years before I find all the original parts. I have no intentions of leaving that bike in the condition it was in. Eventually it will be very close to original but right now some of those parts are close to impossible to find. Most of the parts I have purchased from fellow CABE members haven't arrived yet. Give it time. It will evolve...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> So! I used parts from another bike to mock up the bike. It could be weeks, months or years before I find all the original parts. I have no intentions of leaving that bike in the condition it was in. Eventually it will be very close to original but right now some of those parts are close to impossible to find. Most of the parts I have purchased from fellow CABE members haven't arrived yet. Give it time. It will evolve...




it was actually a decent original paint bike. put the Elgin back together and sell it. contact JAF/Co, he sells both the "Big Tank" and "Three Rib" Huffman tanks in fibreglass. at least then the poor Elgin survives for another day and your bike looks more correct. also, if correct is any concern, find the Firestone guard and rack and don't bother with the other ones you're trying to find. those are both expensive, and plain wrong for your bike. your bike's serial number gives it away as a Firestone, embrace that and bring it back around to stock. did I mention that JAF/Co also sells the Firestone guard in fibreglass?

P.S. I'm not upset or anything with you, just a shame that you blasted a decent original. I know, it wasn't a 10, but Huffmans in any original paint are coveted by collectors and that one wasn't half as bad as some of the ones that have been carefully preserved. you have the basis for a nice bike, why rat rod it into a worthless piece of junk, killing a prewar Elgin at the same time?

my main point was that restore only and always means to put something back to the way it came.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

you never know, Jim may even be interested in the Elgin as a trade piece!


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 24, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> it was actually a decent original paint bike. put the Elgin back together and sell it. contact JAF/Co, he sells both the "Big Tank" and "Three Rib" Huffman tanks in fibreglass. at least then the poor Elgin survives for another day and your bike looks more correct. also, if correct is any concern, find the Firestone guard and rack and don't bother with the other ones you're trying to find. those are both expensive, and plain wrong for your bike. your bike's serial number gives it away as a Firestone, embrace that and bring it back around to stock. did I mention that JAF/Co also sells the Firestone guard in fibreglass?
> 
> P.S. I'm not upset or anything with you, just a shame that you blasted a decent original. I know, it wasn't a 10, but Huffmans in any original paint are coveted by collectors and that one wasn't half as bad as some of the ones that have been carefully preserved. you have the basis for a nice bike, why rat rod it into a worthless piece of junk, killing a prewar Elgin at the same time?
> 
> my main point was that restore only and always means to put something back to the way it came.




This is your opinion unfortunately for you I didn't ask for it. What I do with my bikes is my decision to make not yours. Stop harassing CABE members that only want to show off what they have done whether perfect or not. It shouldn't matter one way or the other.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Dude!!!!!*



Sped Man said:


> This is your opinion unfortunately for you I didn't ask for it. What I do with my bikes is my decision to make not yours. Stop harassing CABE members that only want to show off what they have done whether perfect or not. It shouldn't matter one way or the other.




I Try to be a Neutral and Straight Person at Many Situations; I Don't Give Stupid BS Credit or High Commendations to People when They Don't Even Deserve It!!!  Just Because They are Your Buddies!!!  You See That a Lot Here with Crappy Bikes!!!!

I Have to Second and Third on Sped Man Last Statement!

"Few People Have Something to Say, Many Have To Say Something!"""  And Unfortunately Is Mostly Negative!!!!


Let's Get Along on this Nice Free Site "The CABE"!

The End!! 

PS: 37fleetwood, I Think You Were Way Out on This One; and Owe the Man An Apology Even if in Private!!!    " Humbleness Goes a Long Way!"


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 24, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> This is your opinion unfortunately for you I didn't ask for it. What I do with my bikes is my decision to make not yours. Stop harassing CABE members that only want to show off what they have done whether perfect or not. It shouldn't matter one way or the other.




I apologize, I was just trying to help by pointing you in the direction of a better option than cannibalizing that poor Elgin. it is true that they are your bikes to do with whatever you like, but I don't feel like I was harassing you. you started with 2 nice bikes and now you have one ratrod and a pile of leftover parts, up to you, but consider this, what happens if in future you find the correct parts for your bike, the Elgin is long since dead and gone and whether you agree or not your original paint Twin-Flex was better than most of them out there.
this is a "discussion" forum the best way to have people *not* discuss your bike is to *not* post it here, otherwise this is what the forum is for. not everything is going to be positive, that's how we learn, take the good and the not so good and weigh them out and decide from there. the difference is in how you respond. I do wish you had asked before you acted, I have gone to pretty extraordinary lengths to try to get people what they need for their Huffmans. you may not like me, but I'm kinda the only one bothering to help on these. Carlitos went totally negative asking about my degree, I tried to be humorous with the phoney degree, but seriously I have owned 4 Twin-Flexes, helped on at least 10 others. I've owned 5 Super Streamlines, and probably 75 other various Huffmans. I have almost all of the catalogs, and a rather large stash of parts and pieces. I have helped out dozens of people with their bikes and in finding parts, and have a pretty large network of connections for finding stuff. I do know a bit about them that, if anything, is my masters degree.
I'm really not trying to be a jerk here, I'm just always on the side of preservation of these if they're at all salvageable. I understand the parts are hard to come by but with patience black and white is the most common color combo and would have eventually shown up. plus the Huffman community is pretty tight and would most likely have pulled together if something that was right for your bike had shown up.
I'm still willing to help you out if you like, ignore Carlitos, he seems to stir the pot more than he helps.
if you need anything, let me know,
Scott



carlitos60 said:


> I Try to be a Neutral and Straight Person at  Many Situations; I Don't Give Stupid BS Credit or High Commendations to  People when They Don't Even Deserve It!!!  Just Because They are Your  Buddies!!!  You See That a Lot Here with Crappy Bikes!!!!
> 
> I Have to Second and Third on Sped Man Last Statement!
> 
> ...




Dude, I just don't understand half of what you post, maybe it's me.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 24, 2014)

*We are Back!!!!!*

I'm still willing to help you out if you like, ignore Carlitos, he seems to stir the pot more than he helps.
 if you need anything, let me know,
 Scott



Scott,,,, The Important Thing Here is that *You Came Back, and Set Things Back *to the *Right and Normal CABE Way!!!!!*

*And By the Way,,,,You Made Me Laugh by Your Last Statement!!!!    "Dude, I just don't understand half of what you post, maybe it's me." 

It's Cool with Me, I'm a Strange Person but Nice and Fair in Heart and Mind!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Chain guard and cool bell arrived yesterday. Thanks RustyK!


----------



## Iverider (Jun 24, 2014)

Were the fenders that were on the TF to start wrong? I can understand repainting if that's your preference, but I don't understand the addition of Elgin parts. It's ok to leave it unfinished until you find the right parts, but if you must rat rod it first that's your prerogative. So long as you don't start cutting on it, it can always be put back to stock, although there is never a chance for you to go back to original paint. 

That said, Scott really is only trying to help. He's passionate about Huffmans and that's what I appreciate him for. Not his political or religious views (we'd probably clash horribly), or anything else--but this site is about classic bikes above all.




Sped Man said:


> Chain guard and cool bell arrived yesterday. Thanks RustyK!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 24, 2014)

Do what you like. There's room for everyone here so long as you're not taking money from folks and not sending their stuff


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 25, 2014)

The wheels arrived today. Along with a period correct rear reflector. The rear rack will be here this week. I am missing the correct fender light. By the way the Elgin fenders are identical to the Twin Flex fenders. Ask me how I know? I put them side to side. Only the braces were different. The holes on the fenders matched up perfectly. All I had to do was swap braces. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! 


Thank you Irideiam for the rims and hubs.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Cool!!!!*

You have Done a Great Job Considering How Fast You Have Moved!!!  Once Again, If You Keep the Cost Down, It's a Good Investment!!!!!
As You May Know, I'm More of a Rustic Original Look on My Rides, But Your Look Great!

Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## bikiba (Jun 25, 2014)

how do you have the bike suspended without wheels? is that rubber bands?


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 25, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> You have Done a Great Job Considering How Fast You Have Moved!!!  Once Again, If You Keep the Cost Down, It's a Good Investment!!!!!
> As You May Know, I'm More of a Rustic Original Look on My Rides, But Your Look Great!
> 
> Keep Up the Good Work!




The most expensive part was the seat. Everything else was below what I expected to pay. I am pleasantly surprised. I also like the all original rustic look. I like it when a 80 year old bike looks its age. Ridden but not ridden into an early grave. On those bikes I buy only parts that are 80 years old and look it  New parts on a bike like that always stand out.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 25, 2014)

bikiba said:


> how do you have the bike suspended without wheels? is that rubber bands?




I am using 2-3 bungee cords to hold it up.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2014)

That Elgin tank looks really off so  I'm here to solve your tank problem.  It's not cheap but the bike will rock.  750.00 shipped


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2014)

Now that would be a good investment provided its the correct one. There are two versions of this tank-the early have a set of straps at the front, the later have built in 'bumps' to hold it against the frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep it's early it has brackets and rust free.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 25, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Now that would be a good investment...




Would look good on the bicycle, but not likely to be a good _investment _


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 25, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Would look good on the bicycle, but not likely to be a good _investment _




Personally there are very few bikes that I would consider _investments_-this is what 401ks, mutual funds, and stocks are for. I was playing off Carlitos' comment and if you want to maintain the integrity of the bike and its value then a correct tank, in my opinion, would be a better _investment_. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 25, 2014)

Well your not going to make any money keeping it in a savings account any more so you might as well blow it on bike parts.  That's a good price I paid almost that much for mine and I was happy to finally find one.


----------



## frampton (Jun 25, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Now that would be a good investment provided its the correct one. There are two versions of this tank-the early have a set of straps at the front, the later have built in 'bumps' to hold it against the frame. V/r Shawn




What year was the later tank with "bumps" used?


----------



## bikiba (Jun 25, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> I am using 2-3 bungee cords to hold it up.




very interesting. How stable is it? like if you were to sand it wld it shake all around?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2014)

frampton said:


> What year was the later tank with "bumps" used?




Although it may have been a late '39 change these are typically found on the '40 models--but not TFs because by this time the top-of-the-line tank cahnged to the "big" tanks. Scott S. may be able to clarify further. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sped Man said:


> The wheels arrived today. Along with a period correct rear reflector. The rear rack will be here this week. I am missing the correct fender light. By the way the Elgin fenders are identical to the Twin Flex fenders. Ask me how I know? I put them side to side. Only the braces were different. The holes on the fenders matched up perfectly. All I had to do was swap braces. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!
> 
> 
> Thank you Irideiam for the rims and hubs.




Sped, not that it may matter to you but if those fenders were identical then you didn't have the right fenders to start with because there definitely is a difference between the Elgin and Huffman fenders. I mention this only in case someone wanting to do a true restoration goes hunting a set of Elgin fenders thinking they will be correct. I also see you used the later guard instead of the correct Firestone guard that I thought you had acquired. TFs are cool bikes regardless. V/r Shawn


----------



## frampton (Jun 26, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Although it may have been a late '39 change these are typically found on the '40 models--but not TFs because by this time the top-of-the-line tank cahnged to the "big" tanks. Scott S. may be able to clarify further. V/r Shawn




Thank you for the information.


----------

